# Enable Composite and Svideo w/MCE!



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

by reading the threads over at The Green Button forums, I discovered how to enable the additional inputs on your tuner card w/MCE. This is extremely handy for things like checking your security cameras, or using your tuner card inputs for playing your Xbox360 (there's no delay)!

links:
http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/thread/116474.aspx

I'm using this method for my entryway talk back system! :up: http://www.smarthomeusa.com/Shop/Phone/Xanboo-Talk-Back/Item/CS210EPC-CB102C/
Allows me to see who's at the entryway, and talk to them without leaving my easy chair.


----------

